# Ein neues Tablet muss her! Windows 8(.1) Tablet empfehlbar ?



## Systox (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mein iPad 3 nun nach 2 1/2 Jahren Benutzung verkauft.
Nun bin ich am überlegen welches Tablet ich mir zulegen will.

Ich bin dabei auf diverse Tablets gestoßen, mir gefällt der Grundgedanke von Windows Tablets sehr gut.

Vorweg, KEIN Windows RT oder Android Gerät.

Was ich mir wünsche ist eine OS welches ohne Probleme bedienbar ist UND auch nicht den Akku des Tablets in 2 Stunden vollkommen aussaugt 
(was mir persönlich unter iOS sehr gut gefällt (Akku hat bis zu 5-6 Stunden unter Benutzung gehalten)).

Das iPad Air 2 bzw. iPad Mini 2/3 würden mir auch sehr gut gefallen, da finde ich aber Windows Tablets noch einen Punkt besser in Sachen verwendbarer Software, da es ja ein normales Windows Betriebssystem zur Verfügung hat.
Der Gedanke, sich mit einem Tablet gemütlich aufs Sofa zu legen und Sky Go oder diverse andere Dienste zu benutzen, und dann wenn man etwas arbeiten will einfach die Tastatur daran hängt gefällt mir sehr sehr gut bei den Windows-Tablets.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich mit euren Erfahrungen etwas unterstützen.

Grüße


----------



## Radget (14. Dezember 2014)

ich kann dir da (hoffentlich) ab kommenden Dienstag mehr dazu berichten.
Bin nach iOS und Android nun auch an Windows 8.1 interessiert und habe mir dementsprechend das One Tablet Xcellent 10 bestellt. 
Bei DEM Preis kann man wohl nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Systox (14. Dezember 2014)

Radget schrieb:


> ich kann dir da (hoffentlich) ab kommenden Dienstag mehr dazu berichten.
> Bin nach iOS und Android nun auch an Windows 8.1 interessiert und habe mir dementsprechend das One Tablet Xcellent 10 bestellt.
> Bei DEM Preis kann man wohl nichts falsch machen.



Dann freue ich mich schon auf deinen Bericht. Ich werde mir mal ein paar Daten über des Tablet ansehen!

Außerdem, würde ich es toll finden wenn du etwas auf den Akku-Verbrauch schauen könntest, das ist mir doch sehr wichtig, da ich vom iPad noch sehr verwöhnt bin.


----------



## RedVapor (15. Dezember 2014)

Technisches kannst du auf Notebookcheck.com nachlesen. Z.b. Akkulaufzeit unter Vollasr,Idle und Wlan surfen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Dezember 2014)

Meine Wahl wäre derzeit das Acer Aspire Switch FHD. Finde das Konzept genial.


----------



## Unneraner (15. Dezember 2014)

Schiele auch auf ein Surface Pro 3. Nutze derzeit ein Acer Switch 10 und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## nemetona (15. Dezember 2014)

Deiner Beschreibung entnehme ich das du auch primär Windows Programme darauf laufen lassen möchtest und es soll ebenfalls zum Arbeiten geeignet sein, sozusagen als Notebook Ersatz!?
Wenn dise so ist, dann schau dir das Surface 3 Pro mal genau an. Ich habe die Ausführung mit i5 und 256 GB und kann dies uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Ich hatte im Vorfeld mehrere Win Tablets von 8-10", von Dell und Lenovo probiert, an die Funktionalität des SF3P reichte kein anderes heran.
Wenn es etwas kompakter sein soll (um die 10") hatte das Lenovo ThinkPad 10 den besten Eindruck hinterlassen, auf Wunsch auch mit Stylus und LTE Modem lieferbar. 
Das fehlende LTE Modem ist der einzige Schwachpunkt des SF3P, diesen umgehe ich mit einen mobilen WLAN/LTE Hotspot von Huawei.


----------



## Systox (15. Dezember 2014)

nemetona schrieb:


> Deiner Beschreibung entnehme ich das du auch primär Windows Programme darauf laufen lassen möchtest und es soll ebenfalls zum Arbeiten geeignet sein, sozusagen als Notebook Ersatz!?
> Wenn dise so ist, dann schau dir das Surface 3 Pro mal genau an. Ich habe die Ausführung mit i5 und 256 GB und kann dies uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
> 
> Ich hatte im Vorfeld mehrere Win Tablets von 8-10", von Dell und Lenovo probiert, an die Funktionalität des SF3P reichte kein anderes heran.
> ...



Nun ja, nachdem ich ein Macbook Pro Retina besitze, sollte es nicht wirklich ein Notebook ersetzen.

Viel mehr war meine Gedanke:
Wenn ich schon um den Preis eines iPads ein Win8 Tablet bekommen könnte, mit welchen ich außer dem medialen Einsatz am Sofa auch noch arbeiten könnte, warum sollte ich mir dann noch ein iPad zulegen?
Dies war mein Grundgedanke.



RedVapor schrieb:


> Technisches kannst du auf Notebookcheck.com nachlesen. Z.b. Akkulaufzeit unter Vollasr,Idle und Wlan surfen



Werde ich tun, danke für die Information!



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Meine Wahl wäre derzeit das Acer Aspire Switch FHD. Finde das Konzept genial.



Schaue ich mir auch einmal an.


----------



## nemetona (15. Dezember 2014)

Was für eine Größe schwebt dir denn vor, so um die 10", kleiner, größer, Speicherausstattung?
Und wie hoch ist das verfügbare Budget? So iPad Preise zwischen 400-700€!?


----------



## Systox (15. Dezember 2014)

nemetona schrieb:


> Was für eine Größe schwebt dir denn vor, so um die 10", kleiner, größer, Speicherausstattung?
> Und wie hoch ist das verfügbare Budget? So iPad Preise zwischen 400-700€!?



Die Größe ist mir nicht sooo wichtig. Es sollte eben nicht all zu schwer werden. (zwecks Benutzung im Tablet Mode)

600€ maximal. Sehe mir gerade diverse Tablets auf der NotebookCheck Seite an.
Könntest du noch etwas anstatt dem SFP3 empfehlen?


----------



## nemetona (15. Dezember 2014)

Lenovo Yoga 2 macht einen sehr guten Eindruck im Preisbereich bis 500€ bei den 10 Zollern, auf Wunsch auch mit LTE Modem.
Kleiner als 10" würde ich bei einen Windows Tablet nicht gehen, Ausflüge in die Systemsteuerung oder auf den Desktop benötigen auf kleinen Geräten eine hohe Zielgenauigkeit!


----------



## Systox (15. Dezember 2014)

Ok, dieses werde ich mir näher ansehen. 

Für den Desktop Betrieb würde ich sowieso eine Maus zusätzlich anstecken wollen.

Habe mir nun auch ein paar Android und iOS Geräte angesehen. Das Nvidia Shield sieht im Android Bereich nicht schlecht aus, sowie die iPad Modelle, wie allgemein bekannt ist.

PS.: habe mir auch gerade das Medion Akoya P2212t angeschaut, welches mir auch gut gefällt.


----------



## Systox (16. Dezember 2014)

nemetona schrieb:


> Lenovo Yoga 2 macht einen sehr guten Eindruck im Preisbereich bis 500€ bei den 10 Zollern, auf Wunsch auch mit LTE Modem.
> Kleiner als 10" würde ich bei einen Windows Tablet nicht gehen, Ausflüge in die Systemsteuerung oder auf den Desktop benötigen auf kleinen Geräten eine hohe Zielgenauigkeit!



Habe mir nun das Lenovo Yoga 2 angesehen, und muss sagen, das ist schon ein leckeres Ding.
Werde es mir vielleicht zulegen, sollten nichts besseres in den nächsten 2 Wochen aufkommen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Dezember 2014)

Warum das Yoga 2? Hatte ich mir auch mal angeschaut, deswegen würde mich interessieren was aus deiner Sicht dafür spricht.


----------



## nemetona (17. Dezember 2014)

Interessantes Design mit flexiblen Ständer, mit dem Atom für Surfen, Office, Multimedia ausreichend schnell, guten IPS Display im praktischen 16:10 Format, ausdauernder Akku (bis zu 15h Surfen, Herstellerangabe) ect.
Das ganze mit optionaler Tastatur - welche gleichzeitig als Schutzhülle dient, und Office 365 für ein Jahr - im Paket für unter 400€ ist durchaus ein faires Angebot!
Eine Version mit LTE Modem ist für einen kleinen Aufpreis auch zu haben!


----------

